# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αγιος Νεκτάριος Κ [Tania, Menia, Nina II]

## a.molos

Αυτή είναι η ΤΑΝΙΑ e.x Αγιος Νεκτάριος Κ. φωτογραφημένη πρίν απο 2 χρόνια στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά καθώς οδηγηθηκε για διάλυση. Αν υπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα πορθμεία Ακτίου-Πρέβεζας, ονόματα & φωτό, ευπρόσδεκτές. Η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ήταν η συντομότερη στην ελληνική επικράτεια, διάρκεια πλού  σχεδόν 5΄ καθαρό (χωρίς μανούβρες) ίσα-ίσα μεχρι να ανέβεις προς νερού σου :Very Happy: .

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αυτή είναι η ΤΑΝΙΑ e.x Αγιος Νεκτάριος Κ. φωτογραφημένη πρίν απο 2 χρόνια στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει πιά καθώς οδηγηθηκε για διάλυση. Αν υπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα πορθμεία Ακτίου-Πρέβεζας, ονόματα & φωτό, ευπρόσδεκτές. Η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ήταν η συντομότερη στην ελληνική επικράτεια, διάρκεια πλού  σχεδόν 5΄ καθαρό (χωρίς μανούβρες) ίσα-ίσα μεχρι να ανέβεις προς νερού σου.


Εχει και ενα ωραιο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  "τατουαζ" κατω απο την γεφυρα το κοριτσι ε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πλοίο με ξένα ονόματα και ξένες σημαίες τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον δέκα χρόνια, που ουδέποτε όμως απομακρύνθηκε -τουλάχιστον για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα- από τις θάλασσες της χώρας μας.

Κατασκευάστηκε το μακρινό _1964_ στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ του Περάματος (Νέο Ικόνιο) ως _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2435_ και _IMO 6520210_. Πρωτοταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Πέραμα - Καματερό Σαλαμίνας, από όπου και μπορούμε να το δούμε εν έτει _1966_ σε screenshots από παλιό γνωστό _φιλμάκι_ του ΕΟΑ (στη κάτω φωτό είναι το δεμένο πλοίο).

008.jpg

Αργότερα, και για πολλά χρόνια δουλεύει στη γραμμή _Πρέβεζας - Ακτίου_, από όπου και αποδρομολογείται στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '90 λόγω συμπλήρωσης 35ετίας, και διαγράφεται οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια λόγω πώλησης του σε εταιρεία του "εξωτερικού" το _2001_.

Από εκεί και πέρα, .....βίος και πολιτεία !!! Μετονομάζεται σε _ΝΙΝΑ ΙΙ_ υπό σημαία Βολιβίας και το _2003_ πιάνεται και κατάσχεται στη Σύρο για λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων. Βγαίνει σε πλειστηριασμό (ως είθισται) υποθέτω, και το ξαναβρίσκουμε το _2004_ με νέο όνομα το _ΜΕΝΙΑ_ και σημαία Β. Κορέας, ενώ το _2005_ μετονομάζεται σε _ΤΑΝΙΑ_ επίσης με σημαία Β. Κορέας (όνομα που φέρει μέχρι και σήμερα) αλλά πιάνεται και πάλι τον Ιανουάριο _2006_ με φορτίο λαθραίων τσιγάρων και κατάσχεται αυτή τη φορά στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης.

Το _2010_ σε ταξίδι μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το βρίσκω απροσδόκητα στο ναυπηγείο Κοντογούρη της Καλαμαριάς, δεμένο δίπλα στο αγαπημένο και αείμνηστο πλέον _ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ - ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ_, από όπου και οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.

009.jpg

010.jpg

Στις αρχές του 2012, ρυμουλκήθηκε (για άγνωστους λόγους) από την Θεσσαλονίκη στην Κρήτη, αρχικά στον κόλπο της Σούδας και λίγο αργότερα στο μικρό λιμανάκι στα Μάλλια Ηρακλείου όπου και παραμένει αδρανής μέχρι και σήμερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Γιώργο όπως μου λέει και ο πατέρας μου, ποτέ δεν έπιαναν τα ferryboat για να ξεφορτώσουν στο Καματερό.
Μάλλον είναι αραγμένο εκεί για συντήρηση ή ρεπό.
Ωραία πάντως τα στοιχεία σου, για άλλο ένα πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή δεν αντιλέγω διότι δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη. Έχω διαβάσει όμως -και μάλιστα σε αρκετά δημοσιεύματα μαρτυρίες- ότι παλιά όταν η παραλία στα Παλούκια δεν ήταν ακόμα διαμορφωμένη, τα πλοία πιάνανε στο Καματερό. 

Αν δεις μάλιστα όλο το βίντεο που έχω βάλει σε link στο ποστ μου, και το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ που μεταφέρει την φλόγα της λαμπαδηδρομίας μαζί με επισήμους, δημοσιογράφους κλπ. ξεκινάει από το Καματερό, όπως επίσης και η μικρή παντοφλίτσα που το ακολουθεί μαζί με τα μικρά χαρακτηριστικά πλοιάρια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε απο το Καματερό, γιατί η φλόγα έφυγε απο την Κυνόσουρα που είναι ο τύμβος των Σαλαμινομάχων και είναι πιο κοντά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Α μάλιστα, λογικό λοιπόν. Άρα πιθανότατα τα πλοία για τα οποία είχα διαβάσει ότι πιάνανε στο Καματερό, να ήταν τα μικρά χαρακτηριστικά πλοιάρια "κουβαρίστρες" της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να ήταν μικρά πλοιάρια με κουπιά που μετέφεραν μία σούστα και το άλογο. Έτσι είχαν λιγότερη απόσταση με το Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στις αρχές του 2012, ρυμουλκήθηκε (για άγνωστους λόγους) από την Θεσσαλονίκη στην Κρήτη, αρχικά στον κόλπο της Σούδας και λίγο αργότερα στο μικρό λιμανάκι στα Μάλλια Ηρακλείου όπου και παραμένει αδρανής μέχρι και σήμερα.


Να δούμε την παντοφλίτσα σε δύο screenshots από τον δορυφόρο (Google Earth) στο μικρό λιμανάκι στα Μάλλια Ηρακλείου, όπου χρησιμοποιείται -ακόμα πιστεύω- ως μπάριζα (ρυμουλκούμενη φυσικά).

01.jpg___02.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Να και μια ακομη σπανια φωτογραφια. Μπροστα το *Αγιος Νεκταριος Κ* και πισω του αλλα, ολα στην Πρεβεζα.
Αγ Νεκταριος Κ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτική φωτό !!! Υπολογίζω κάπου στο 2000 - 2001, αφού κατά σειράν βλέπουμε τα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ, ΘΩΜΑΣ, ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ, ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ_, και _ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κια αλλη μια φωτογραφια απο την Πρεβεζα που δεν ξερω που να την ανεβασω.  espresso venezia αποφασισε που να μπει.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

At Preveza.jpgPr.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και εδώ να την αφήσετε, καλά είναι. Ούτως ή άλλως το φέρρυ σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ_ του παρόντος θέματος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτική φωτό !!! Υπολογίζω κάπου στο 2000 - 2001, αφού κατά σειράν βλέπουμε τα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ, ΘΩΜΑΣ, ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ, ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ_, και _ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_.


Ειναι απο εδω https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αυτο το βιντεακι https://www.facebook.com/10000865948...type=2&theater  λεει "ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΙ ΜΠΟΤ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΤΙΟ...1995 !!!"  Οπως λεμε αγγλιστι priceless!

1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Σε όμορφη φωτογραφία από την παραλία της Πρέβεζας_, το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ_ σε παλιά χρόνια και προ μετασκευής. Δίπλα του (πρώτο από κάτω) το _ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ_, επίσης προ μετασκευής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να δούμε την παντοφλίτσα σε δύο screenshots από τον δορυφόρο (Google Earth) στο μικρό λιμανάκι στα Μάλλια Ηρακλείου, όπου χρησιμοποιείται -ακόμα πιστεύω- ως μπάριζα (ρυμουλκούμενη φυσικά).
> 
> 01.jpg___02.jpg


Τι να γίνεται άραγε αυτή η ψυχή !!! Ακόμα στα Μάλλια να βρίσκεται, την έκανε για κάπου αλλού, ή "απεδήμησεν εις τόπον καυτερόν - εις τόπον διαλύσεως" ???

Νεκτάριε γνωρίζεις άραγε τίποτα ???

----------


## npapad

> Τι να γίνεται άραγε αυτή η ψυχή !!! Ακόμα στα Μάλλια να βρίσκεται, την έκανε για κάπου αλλού, ή "απεδήμησεν εις τόπον καυτερόν - εις τόπον διαλύσεως" ???
> 
> Νεκτάριε γνωρίζεις άραγε τίποτα ???


Είναι κάμποσοι μήνες που έχω να περάσω από εκεί, αλλά ήταν εκεί την τελευταία φορά. Θα φροντίσω να ξαναπάω μέσα στον Αύγουστο για επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## npapad

> Τι να γίνεται άραγε αυτή η ψυχή !!! Ακόμα στα Μάλλια να βρίσκεται, την έκανε για κάπου αλλού, ή "απεδήμησεν εις τόπον καυτερόν - εις τόπον διαλύσεως" ???
> 
> Νεκτάριε γνωρίζεις άραγε τίποτα ???





> Είναι κάμποσοι μήνες που έχω να περάσω από εκεί, αλλά ήταν εκεί την τελευταία φορά. Θα φροντίσω να ξαναπάω μέσα στον Αύγουστο για επιβεβαίωση.


Πέρασα σήμερα το πρωί 17-9-2017 από το μικρό λιμανάκι των Μαλλίων και ανεβάζω τα ευρήματα μου. Η ΤΑΝΙΑ βρίσκεται ακόμα εκεί αλλά έχει κοπεί σύριζα το κομοδέσιο μαζί με την πρύμη και έχουν αφαιρεθεί και τα παραπέτα της κουβέρτας και έχουν μπει ρέλια. Περιέργως έχει μείνει ανέπαφη η πλώρη με τον καταπέλτη. Υποθέτω ότι λόγω της κατεστραμένης πρύμης (το πίσω μέρος είναι τραβηγμένο στην ξηρά) πλέον λειτουργεί σαν στατική πλατφόρμα για την εταιρεία που τοποθετεί τα μπλόκια στο λιμανάκι... Και έτσι που τη βλέπω μάλλον κάποια στιγμή θα διαλυθεί επιτόπου...
Θα φροντίσω να πάω και απόγευμα κάποια στιγμή για φωτογραφίες με καλύτερο ήλιο.
DSC_4546.jpgDSC_4556.jpgDSC_4564.jpg
και *ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφία της σε καλύτερες μέρες από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες και τις φωτογραφίες. Μία παρατήρηση μόνο, τα ρέλια που γράφεις ότι μπήκαν, ουσιαστικά στην ίδια θέση ήταν πάντα .....κατά πλάτος και μήκος του πλοίου. Μετακινήθησαν μόνο λίγο κατά ύψος, κατέβηκαν δηλαδή γύρω στο μισό μέτρο χαμηλότερα.

----------


## npapad

> Νεκτάριε ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες και τις φωτογραφίες. Μία παρατήρηση μόνο, τα ρέλια που γράφεις ότι μπήκαν, ουσιαστικά στην ίδια θέση ήταν πάντα .....κατά πλάτος και μήκος του πλοίου. Μετακινήθησαν μόνο λίγο κατά ύψος, κατέβηκαν δηλαδή γύρω στο μισό μέτρο χαμηλότερα.


Γιώργο μου... με μπέρδεψες ! Εγώ δε βλέπω σε καμία φωτογραφία του πλοίου να φαίνονται ρέλια γύρω από το κατάστρωμα φόρτωσης ! Εννοείς ότι κατέβασαν τα ρέλια από το κομοδέσιο ? (γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι έφταναν αυτά που είχε για να καλυφτεί όλο το κατάστρωμα γύρω γύρω όπως είναι τώρα). Ή ότι υπήρχαν ρέλια μέσα από τα παραπέτα του καταστρώματος και φάνηκαν τώρα που αφαιρέθηκαν τα παραπέτα ? Των διαδρόμων επιβατών τα ρέλια ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακριβώς Νεκτάριε, είναι τα ρέλια του διαδρόμου επιβατών. Οι διάδρομοι επιβατών σχεδόν σε όλες τις παλιές παντόφλες ήταν "εξωτερικοί", προεξείχαν δηλαδή στα πλαινά του πλοίου, με αποτέλεσμα τα ρέλια στην "μέσα" πλευρά τους να βρίσκονται ακριβώς στα όρια του κυρίως σκάφους. Αφαιρέθησαν (ξηλώθηκαν) λοιπόν οι διάδρομοι επιβατών και τα ρέλια απλά κατέβηκαν λίγο χαμηλότερα αλλά στην ίδια ουσιαστικά θέση που βρισκόντουσαν.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του TANIA από το drone του καλού μας φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick σε επίσκεψη μας στο λιμανάκι των Μαλίων στις 7-4-2018.
Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που δε φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία του Peter, η πρύμη που "έχασκε" μετά την αφαίρεση του κομοδέσιου (δείτε τη φωτογραφία μου σε παραπάνω post) έχει σφραγιστεί με φρέσκια λαμαρίνα...
tania7-4-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Eπισήμως, το παλιό μας φέρρυ δεν "υφίσταται" πλέον, μιας και σύμφωνα με το equasis.org έχει διαλυθεί κατά την διάρκεια του 2017.




> *Status* : Broken Up (during 2017)

----------


## npapad

> Eπισήμως, το παλιό μας φέρρυ δεν "υφίσταται" πλέον, μιας και σύμφωνα με το equasis.org έχει διαλυθεί κατά την διάρκεια του 2017.


Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει ακόμα στο λιμανάκι των Μαλίων. Πιθανότατα γι'αυτό αφαίρεσαν το accomodation, για να το δηλώσουν "διαλυμένο" και να σβηστεί από τα νηολόγια και τον ΙΜΟ. Το πίσω μέρος έχει τραβηχτεί πάνω στην ξηρά οπότε πλέον θεωρείται προέκταση της ξηράς (πλατφόρμα) και όχι πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα φυσικά, εννοείται Νεκτάριε μου ότι υπάρχει ακόμα, γι αυτό και χρησιμοποίησα το "επισήμως". Απτή απόδειξη η εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία του φίλου μας Peter λίγο πιό πάνω, από τον Απρίλιο 2018, ενώ το equasis αναφέρει "during 2017".

----------


## npapad

Σε σημερινή (7-4-2019) επίσκεψη μας στο λιμανάκι των Μαλίων μαζί με τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick, ξαναείδαμε το πλοίο στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση και κατάσταση με την παραπάνω φωτογραφία. Υπάρχει ακόμα και ας έχει "πεθάνει" για τις βάσεις...

----------


## npapad

Τρία χρόνια μετά τη "διάλυση" του πλοίου, το κουφάρι του εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο λιμανάκι των Μαλίων. Σημερινή (2-3-2020) φωτογραφία μου.
DSC_4208.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Νεκτάριε βλέπω οτι έχουν γίνει και εργασίες. Σε σχέση με την προ 2 ετών φωτο του Πήτερ, βλέπω ρέλια στην πρύμνη, ένα γκρι "κουτί" και επιπλέον παραπέτο στις δυο πλευρές της πλώρης και μια σιδεριά από πάνω της. Μπας και θέλουν να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσουν με κάποιον τρόπο;

----------


## npapad

Υποπτεύομαι ότι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν πλατφόρμα ξηράς μια και δεν θεωρείται πλοίο πλέον (γι' αυτό διάλυσαν το κομοδέσιο). Το πίσω μέρος είναι τραβηγμένο πάνω στην ξηρά. Είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν "μάνα" για τα μπλόκια στην κατασκευή του μικρού λιμανιού των Μαλίων και όταν το λιμανάκι έμεινε ημιτελές τους ξέμεινε και το πλοίο... Για κάτι το χρησιμοποιούν πάντως καθώς έχουν κλείσει με λαμαρίνα την πρύμη που έχασκε μετά την αφαίρεση του κομοδέσιου και κάνουν κατά καιρούς και προσθήκες/μετατροπές όπως ανέφερες...

----------

